# DIY Mister System



## Terryz_ (Sep 20, 2011)

I am toying with the idea of a DIY misting system while I wait for the reply on the shipping charges to my country from Mistking.

I found this nozzle from ebay and seems quite nice...

Hydro Fogger Mister nozzle DIY 10 pack cloner 1/4 Barb | eBay

The spray it produce...

http://www.dripdepot.com/images/product/1123-2.jpg

But I am concerned as I know a pressurized pump is require to drive them, will a high flowrate pump work as i know it will shorten the lifespan on the pump due to the restricted flow...

All suggestions appreciated..


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm afraid that spray is a very far cry from the ultra fine mist that you get from a Mistking. If you try something like that, you will need an extremely well drained substrate and you will need to be prepared to siphon your viv often.
It is very difficult to put together a package for less than what Mistking supplies. Especially if you want to get anywhere near his performance level.
I am very much a do it yourselfer....But not for a misting system.


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

I tend to agree. I started look at ebay like you for misting nozzles:
10 New Anti-Clog Misting Nozzles..Acetal Plastic Nozzle | eBay

Then I looked at the price of bulk heads and all the other parts to make similar misting nozzles as the mistking. With the cost of shipping included you just can't do better. I considering buying from other places with simpler misting systems just to save $5 like this:
Single Mist Assembly - Reptile Basics Inc

But really the ability to adjust the location of the head is useful.


----------



## Terryz_ (Sep 20, 2011)

I checked the pricing with shipping to my country, It is quite affordable but the price of the extra nozzles that I need to buy is really turning me off... I am going to have 9 tank... The 9 nozzles is more ex than the starter kit itself...


----------



## CREEPlNG_DEATH (Nov 28, 2009)

Terryz_ said:


> I checked the pricing with shipping to my country, It is quite affordable but the price of the extra nozzles that I need to buy is really turning me off... I am going to have 9 tank... The 9 nozzles is more ex than the starter kit itself...


Those nozzles do put out a fine mist .8 gph a little more than the mist king. I have used them and they do work great. I got mine from home depot for about the same price. But if you can afford mistking nozzles they will last alot longer and work great as well, but if you are trying to save money you can't beat diy. Try searching homemade mist nozzles for a thread I did.

Matt


----------

